# New Buisness Oppurtinity. Vemma!



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Are you wanting to make money and wanting to start your own small business? Or what if you are just looking to better your health? 
If yes, i invite you to check this out! I recently started Vemma Florida Panhandle and I am a brand partner affiliated with Vemma. Vemma is the newest way to promote your health with just a drink and at the same time indroduce the idea to others and make serious money. I ask you to take a few minutes to check these links out because it will change your life. 

What is vemma? 




 
College student story making $6,000 a month.. as a college student. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNzdHdrUMw0

Vemma's official website with hundreds of facts about our products.
http://www.vemma.com/opportunity/possibilities.cfm

Contact me personally for more information, with a 30 day money back guarentee, I promise you will be satisfied and perhaps change your future.

Thanks Josh. 

Visit my website and click the start your own business to get started 
www.joshweiser.vemma.com

or 

give me a call 8502558092 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Is this serious?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes. 100%. Check our website out!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

pyramid scheme.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wharf Rat said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> pyramid scheme.


You are a heartless bastard!


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't tell if it's serious or not.

I am not the spelling/grammar police but it's hard to take a business ad seriously when the words business and opportunity are misspelled. 

Yes, it has a pyramid scheme type feel to it.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> pyramid scheme.


No, its not a pyramid, its a trapazoid!!! , remember Richard Pryor in Bustin Loose?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

jw1973 said:


> I can't tell if it's serious or not.
> 
> I am not the spelling/grammar police but it's hard to take a business ad seriously when the words business and opportunity are misspelled.
> 
> Yes, it has a pyramid scheme type feel to it.


Thanks for catching! I forget most of the time this doesn't have autocorrect!


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

To clear things up check this link out! There is a difference between pyramid scheme and this. 
http://valnemesis.vemma.com/MemberBlogPost.asp?bp=11272


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in the networking section? Multilevel marketing is what they call it. So I pay $500 to sign up then $150 per month for "products". Then when I get other people to sign up and pay $500 and $150 per month I make money. Then they sign people up and I make money from the people they sign up. And it goes on and on. Eventually in a matter of a few short months I can buy an island and retire. I don't see how you could ever call that a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Bean Counter said:


> Shouldn't this be in the networking section? Multilevel marketing is what they call it. So I pay $500 to sign up then $150 per month for "products". Then when I get other people to sign up and pay $500 and $150 per month I make money. Then they sign people up and I make money from the people they sign up. And it goes on and on. Eventually in a matter of a few short months I can buy an island and retire. I don't see how you could ever call that a pyramid scheme.


What! Still sounds like a pyramid scheme to me.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

If it is not a pyramid , than why does it look feel at taste like one? It should be , try the product, then if you love it and its great people would come to you asking to sell.


----------

